

Two 4 GB RAM or one 8 GB RAM - ankit_1990

Hi,<p>Can someone tell me whats the performance difference between one 8 GB RAM stick &amp; two 4 GB Ram stick.
Configs for both are same.<p>My entire config.<p>i5-4670K, 
z87 extreme 3 MB, 
8 GB corsair Vengeance RAM Stick, 
Corsair PSU 600 Watts, 
Nvidia Gtx 760.<p>Thanks in Advance.
======
cnvogel
Depending on your CPU and its integrated memory controller, you might have
one, two, three or even four "channels" that can work concurrently. The
i5-4670K has two channels.

While this _sounds_ like a huge possibility for performance imporovement, in
practice the gain is on the single-percent level. It can be measured, but to
actually _feel_ the difference during use of the machine, you'll need
something like a 50% speedup.

[http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/Intel-
Core-i7-Nehalem,20...](http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/Intel-
Core-i7-Nehalem,2057-13.html)

So for a desktop machine, I'd say it does not matter at all. Buy what's more
affordable, and maybe think about possible future upgrades.

------
plef
The 1 x 8GB will run on single channel mode, when the 2 x 4GB will run on dual
channel mode aka double performance (double bandwidth to be exact).

~~~
tuananh
is this still true until now? I remember reading about this few years back.

~~~
ankit_1990
Hi tuananh,

Can you give me some links that tell me more about this thing.

Thanks in advance.

~~~
tuananh
You can read more about this on Intel.com
([http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-0119...](http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-011965.htm#dual))

------
devx
I would go for 1x8GB if you want to upgrade it in the future with another 8
GB.

~~~
ankit_1990
I am not going to upgrade atleast for a year. What would you recommend me then
?? my MB has 4 slots...

